# How do Oberon covers smell?



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

this may sound stupid, but one of the things I love about fine leather products is the smell.  All the leather Kindle covers I've purchased (5 to date) have a rather chemical smell.  Do the Oberon's smell like leather?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

They smell WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No seriously! Like Heaven! I love the smell of leather [reminds me of being in a stable], so whenever I pick up my Oberon, the first and last things I do are smell it! No chemical odors here.....pure leather through and through


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

Okay, that seals the deal....now only question is do I get the journal, so I can use my little boxwave with the Kindle clip (?) system, or do I order the k2 cover w/velcro...Any suggestions?  My concern about going with the journal cover is - will the thing fold back easily with 2 covers (in essence)?


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

When I opened my Oberon box I asked myself how they managed to stuff a dead cow in such a small box. Very uh, leathery smelling leather. No chemical odor with mine either.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine smell great, too, but there have been people who complained of a bad smell.. so ymmv


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I have both an Oberon Kindle Cover and and Oberon Journal that I used with the Amazon cover. 

The I can fold the Kindle cover with one hand its so flexible. The journal is a bit less flexible by itself, and then once it is with the Amazon cover its a bit more work, but not hard to fold back by any means, and definitely still easier than the M-Edge I bought.

They both smell great too. Just like a tack shop.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Not a crazy question i am glad you asked. I just been wondering too. I don't think there are any crazy questions on these boards. I was glad I found them. Been finding out all sorts of questions about my Oberon cover i just bought and checking the mail box every day for it. lol


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Just received my replacement Oberon and sniffed it. There was no leather fragrance when I opened the box, and as I just now held it up to my nose, I got the faint and beautiful fragrance of leather, but I had to touch it to my nose to even TRY to get the scent.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

My experience is exactly the same as GinnyB's....  definitely nothing like walking into one of those little leather shops where they stamp your name on a leather belt..........  definitely leather and not a chemical smell....  My cover was also extremely easy to fold back with NO break in time needed.

My leather M-Edge platform had no chemical smell either....  and is also extremely easy to bend back.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

They have the loveliest smell of leather, but it isn't overpowering; 

I can't smell it when I'm reading, but every once in a while I hold it up to my nose to enjoy the scent, because the leather smells so good.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> They have the loveliest smell of leather, but it isn't overpowering;
> 
> I can't smell it when I'm reading, but every once in a while I hold it up to my nose to enjoy the scent, because the leather smells so good.


I feel so much better now! I thought I was a little strange because I like to hold my Oberon up to my nose and sniff it occasionally. I was a closet Oberon sniffer.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

My first reaction was that my Oberon smelled like new shoes.  (Good ones.)


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure what was different about mine, but I had ordered the purple Roof of Heaven several months back.  I loved how it looked!  But, alas, it had a chemical smell that I just couldn't get past.  I asked other people to smell it, and they noticed it as well.  After waiting a couple of weeks to see if it got any better (it didn't), I talked to Oberon and returned it.   

I was sooooo looking forward to that yummy leather smell!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lindnet- When you returned your cover what did Oberon say? Did they replace it with a new one? Or was the chemical smell due to the color you chose? Please elaborate.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

hi i just got my purple ROH it has a nice leathery smell, kinda like when I got new boots and when i got my leather chair.  It's a nice it isn't overpowering I think I will be able to live with it. I thought that I might add some cotton balls with some essentials oils tucked in like Lavender or something like that. I will have to give it a bit but so far i don't think i will need to return it. It's like new boots, or a new leather jacket.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

They smell yummy.  I love to bury my nose in the inside of mine and take a big sniff.  It is a leather smell but not overwhelming.  No chemical odor whatsoever on mine.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Lindnet- When you returned your cover what did Oberon say? Did they replace it with a new one? Or was the chemical smell due to the color you chose? Please elaborate.


Well, I had been in contact with them shortly after I got it about the odor. At first they thought it could be the odor of the stuff they use on it that creates the dark colors in the nooks and crannies of the design (sorry, can't remember what they called it). They said it should dissipate in a few days and to let them know if it didn't. It didn't, I let them know, and they told me that some people just smell things differently or more strongly, and if I couldn't tolerate that smell I could return it.

I know it wasn't just me, since everyone at my work could smell the same thing, but at least they let me return it. There was no offer of sending another one, I'm sure they thought I would have the same complaint. I did read of a couple of other people having some chemical smell, but either it faded or they just tolerated it.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Just received mine today. It has a pleasant leather smell with a slight hint of a chemical smell along the edges. I've been sniffing my cover all day.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

lol I have been sniffing it too, I think I am  becoming addicted. It has such a lovely smell to it.  When reading my kindle I would stop and end up inhaling my cover instead and admiring the cover of my ROH. So much for getting any reading done. Ha ha...I am getting another in a few months time. Question is which one.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

They smell wonderful! Just like holding a great, leather-bound book in your hands.


----------

